# long distance friction call??



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

hey we all know that friction calls r great aroudn 100 yards anyone knwo one that will reach out their a little further??


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Try anything aluminum.....I am not sure if it will travel further but it is a higher pitch. Also a good old box call is loud.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Like Chuck said try aluminum or I have one M.A.D. came out with a few years ago made with titanium they both sound great and really reach out there. both are really high pitched and raspy. :lol:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Kevin I forgot to mention about aluminum calls....they shine. I have a black aluminum call by HS that I like and does not glare. Other brands have black aluminum calls as well. That is just my .02 cents. I just like to be completely camo or concealed.

Good luck


----------



## siucowboy (May 3, 2006)

my favorite locator calls are box calls....ones made from tight grained woods like black walnut or some of the south american exotics....but another one of my favorites is a boatpaddle that I made in HS about 12 years ago. I used a pine 2x4 for the internals, cedar for the sides, and an white oak paddle....very high pitched, one side has rasp one side doesn't....I was afraid to try again cause I don't know how I got it right that time haha...


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

A good locater call is a good old fashioned box call. They are loud, and work well even if it is windy, which is good especially in the Nodak. Other locater calls such as crow calls, turkey gobble calls, hawk calls, or an owl call will work just as well


----------

